# Scary Movies



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

In line with the "bad movies" thread, I was thinking that there have been a number of horror movies that have come out, some good, some not so good. Also, movies like "Hostel" and "Descent" seem to be pushing the envelope of what "frightening" really is.

What ares ome of the scariest movies you've ever seen? (Showgirls doesn't count).

I think mine was "The Shining" or "Poltergeist" of course I watched them when I was about 8 years old, so that explains that. "IT" was a freaky one too. Movies just seem scarier when you're younger. I also saw the "Excorcism of Emily Rose" last year. That kinda creeped me out for a while.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

I watched a television segment on smallmouth bass fishing with some blonde haired fella from Valley City....didn't sleep for a week!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

> I watched a television segment on smallmouth bass fishing with some blonde haired fella from Valley City....didn't sleep for a week!!!


 :rollin:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Hostel was the sickest, scariest movie I have ever seen. You have to be some kind of freak to come up with such a story line. Was anyone else scared ****less from this movie? 
Bandhunter


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I know, I know, I'm so good at catchin smallies, Im scary! LOL.

Never saw Hostel, never plan to. Yuck.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I must have been about 11 or 12 and my parents went on a trip and grandma and grandpa came and stayed so we (my two year older brother) talked grandpa into taking us to Aminityville Horror. My parents chewed our butts for that one. It was a pretty scary movie for us then at that age.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I refused to see hostel, Many of my friends did and said it was half porno/half torture.

Signs was scary when i saw it a couple years ago
The new omen was pretty scary i thought just b/c of the whole religion stuff.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

The Rob Zombie movies came off as pretty sick and twisted. Same with The Saw. Im not sure how someone can think of such things, its just crazy. Anyone else see any of these movies?


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Ammitnityville horror was ungodly scary. But i also got scared during spiderman  .So im not a good one to talk about scary movies.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

> Hostel was the sickest, scariest movie I have ever seen. You have to be some kind of freak to come up with such a story line.


Whaaat? I didn't find that movie remotely scary. The first half was all T&A (not that I'm complaining) and the second half was torture scenes with a twisted story behind them, but it lacked enough gore to push it to "scary." Saw was better in that respect, but The Hills Have Eyes was on a whole other level. It wasn't very scary, but so gruesome that it just freaked me out, and actually got me mad at certain parts of it. Crappy acting and plot made that one fail though, IMHO. My favorite to date has to be Amityville Horror. I shiver every time I see the part where the guy is about to get it on with his wife and sees the girl at the end of his bed.

Unlike all the movies I've already mentioned, The Descent has already recieved good reviews from audiences in Europe, and looks to be one of the better horror flicks in recent years. I can't wait.


----------



## 2brddogs (Jun 29, 2006)

blair witch project. made me think while on the deer stand that year...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"The Ring" was good. The originals "Friday the 13th" and "Halloween" Gotta love those marathons in late Oct.  "Scream" was good too, but maybe my all time favorite is "The sixth sense."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

"wait until Dark" old movie, but one scene in it will make you jump out of your seat :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

In recent years, I'm with Goldy on The Ring. Saw is up there also. 
Years past, Nightmare on Elm Street, Hellraiser, The Howling.

Gotta love the thrill of a good scary movie.

Not really likin' the Hostel, Hills Have Eyes, Wrong Turn type of movies.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

This one doesent look near as scary as the original....


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Nah, not quite as scary, but with those two, I'm definitely goin'! :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nightmare on Elm Street for sure!!

Tried watching it by myself and til this day cant do it... It must be the music :-?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

hahahaha i will deffinently see that one!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fallen with Denzel Washington, the movie really makes you think and keeps you on the edge of your seat.

Madison mentioned the music in a movie. Well, I can never listen to The Rolling Stones do Time is on Your Side without thinking about Azazel going from body to body since.........


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fallen is a good one. And along with the Exorcism of Emily Rose, really gets you thinking about good and evil, God vs. the Devil and what exists just out of our realm of perception.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

2brddogs,

I felt the same way, in the dark in the morning and also when walking out after dark made me go a little faster i know that much.

Did anyone ever see the movie "the silver bullet"? I watched last when i was about 10 years old and i still remeber how scarred i was.

I guess i have a scary story not scary movie to tell,
If you remeber, it would have been probably close to 10 years ago, there was a convicted murderer that escaped from i think the state mental intitution in jamestown and they found him in valley city. Anyway, my big sis was at vcsu at the time and about 1am she had come home from her job at the eagles or the elks (i don't remeber which one is which in VC. She went into her house and at the same time she looked into her backyard and there was a man standing there trying to get into her back window!!! Well my sis was never one to be calm about the situation well she ended up sprinting out of the front door to her neighbors house and called the police. They came over and the guy was still outside. they arrested him and through the grape vine she found out that it was this escaped guy!!!

Now i dunno about you guys but thats scary!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"When a stranger calls" which has now been copied recently. "We traced the call and it's coming from inside the house." That scene made the hair on my arms stand straight up. "Have you checked the children?"


----------

